# anembryonic pregnancy



## turtle32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi,
I went for a 7 week scan yesterday to be told that I basically have a sac with no baby - as you can appreciate I am devestated.  I still have all the pregnancy symtpoms and my HCG levels are rising as they should be.  This was our first ICSI round although was an FET.
I'm a bit confused as my consultant has told me to go back next week for another scan, and if I haven't miscarried he will refer me for a D&C.  He confirmed this all by letter today and said he suspects an anembryonic pregnancy as he couldn't detect a fetal pole or any cardiac activity.  I could see for myself yesterday that there was nothing there, however he said I had a tilted uterus and asked me to put my fists under my bum whilst he scanned me.  I've since read that other ladies have had this happen to only find a heartbeat at their next scan.
Am I clinging onto hope that he could be wrong??  I can't understand why I still feel pg.
Also, reading on the net it says that 'blighted ovums' usually occur as there are genetic disorders - has this anything to do with ICSI and is it likely to happen again?
Thanks for your help, I feel I am going


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I know exactly how you feel, this happened to me. Your body still thinks it's pregnant, as it's producing the hormones to grow the sac. It's nothing to do with the icsi, it's just sadly something that can happen in those delicate first stages of forming. If you haven't miscarried and need to have the d&c, you can always ask the consultant for a scan first just to double check that things haven't changed, I'm so sorry Hun 

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## turtle32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi,
i think maybe once they scan me next week I will believe it.  I'm just finding it hard to deal with at the moment, part of me just wants it over and done with, and part of me is clinging onto hope...
Thanks for your response.
x


----------

